# Firefox 3.0..I wish I hadn't downloaded it.



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I use Windows XP and am on dial-up and downloaded 3.0, it was supposed to be faster....it is up to 3 times slower. IE is faster now than FF.
Has anyone had this problem ? Has anyone fixed the problem?
I have looked to find Firefox 2.0 so I could have my old Firefox back, but no luck.
If anyone can help I would appreciate it.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I am on dialup and checked on the ImgLikeOpera extension when 3.0 came out. It wasn't available so I didn't DL 3.0, because shutting off images where I want is a huge help to me. 

I just googled "firefox 2.0 download" without the quotes and saw several places saying it is available. Good luck. I'm glad I didn't take the leap.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I use Windows XP and am on dial-up and downloaded 3.0, it was supposed to be faster....it is up to 3 times slower. IE is faster now than FF.
> Has anyone had this problem ? Has anyone fixed the problem?
> I have looked to find Firefox 2.0 so I could have my old Firefox back, but no luck.
> If anyone can help I would appreciate it.


Uninstall version 3 and go here (http://www.oldapps.com/firefox.htm) and download version 2.0.0.14 .


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Dunno why...I have FF3 and it is most obviously quicker.

If I were in your shoes first thing I'd do would be to completely uninstall FF3, and then reinstall.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Kung said:


> Dunno why...I have FF3 and it is most obviously quicker.
> 
> If I were in your shoes first thing I'd do would be to completely uninstall FF3, and then reinstall.


I have version 3 also. I think it is MUCH faster!:sing: (but I am on dsl) and from what I know, you are on satellite, and the op is on dial-up...does dial-up make alternative browsers slower? I wouldn't know, because before I had dsl I had AOL dial-up and the aol browser, and hated it, so I rarely used it. Just curious....


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

If your on dialup and using FF you might want to turn off some of the smart search functions, Also install Add blocker plus, this will speed up download
IN general FF3 is faster than most all browesers, if your not seeing that then soemthing is wrong.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I went from Firefox v2 to v3 and really couldn't tell much of any difference in speed but felt like if there was a difference it was slower.

I installed Adblocker and a couple of other extensions or add-ons and figured they were just slowing page loading down. 

I'm on DSL.

What definitely slows down page loading is when I have Java Script turned on and AVG checks page results when doing a search for security and gives the little security icon for each page. Those take time to load or it takes time for AVG to check each page before giving the icon.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Did you upgrade to AVG 8, if thats the case thats whats slowing down your computer.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

AVG 8 yes, unfortunately I did. Expect when my paid AVG with firewall is due I'll switch to Zone Alarm. When I installed AVG Zone Alarm didn't yet have a Vista product on the market and didn't for several months.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Kung said:


> Dunno why...I have FF3 and it is most obviously quicker.
> 
> If I were in your shoes first thing I'd do would be to completely uninstall FF3, and then reinstall.


Yep. that was the first thing I did..still slow as ever.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

aaronwesley94 said:


> Uninstall version 3 and go here (http://www.oldapps.com/firefox.htm) and download version 2.0.0.14 .


Thanks!! I will do this. I searched with Google and found where 2.0 was available, but when I would go to the site, only 3.0 was available for download.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You can find old releases at http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I have 2.0 now and everything is back to normal.
Thanks for your time and help everyone, I appreciate it.


----------

